
Show HN: A tool for online learners to visualize your skills - martonc
http://www.skill.bar/
======
Nadya
I really like this, as "simple" as it is...kind of feels like gamifying online
learning. I assume monetization will be for "advanced features" in the future
- or what's the gameplan?

I might actually use this. I have an IRC group who might be interested in it.

~~~
martonc
Gamification is the word indeed! Do tell me about the IRC group :) Money-wise
I think this will have some applications in recruiting, project staffing or
corporate training, so something along those lines + affiliate.

------
bnj
Public high school teacher, we'd love to bring have this running in-house for
our students. Sent you an email!

------
freethrow
Will modern memorization techniques be implemented (for example Leitner
boxes)?

~~~
martonc
You can track any source of learning, online course, youtube video, book, or
any modern technique as long as you have a link to it

------
ainiriand
You should add the skills and/or courses, certs, etc from linkedin. Good job.

